# Нужна программа для сравнения содержимого папок



## Drongo (26 Май 2014)

Приветы всем.

В общем занимаясь порядком на винте, т.к. винт не очень большой, приходится экономить на месте. Есть две папки с одинаковым названием и там и там почти одни и теже файлы\папки. Мне нужно сравнить как-то эти папки и одну из них, содержащую неактуальные данные(старые) - удалить. Также если во одной из папок есть файлы\папки, которых нет в одной из них, оставить для переноса в одну оставшуюся после всех манипуляций.

Запутано, короче нужна программа для сравнения файлов и папок и удалить идентичные по содержанию файлы и папки.


----------



## Кирилл (26 Май 2014)

На ум приходит написание алгоритма получения списка файлов с датой изменения и последующей операцией...м?
А проги такой не знаю.


----------



## glax24 (26 Май 2014)

Я использую Beyond Compare, также можно попробовать WinMerge (но она мне не понравилась уже не помню чем.)


----------



## regist (26 Май 2014)

В примитивном виде сравнение файлов и папок есть и в Тотал коммандере, лично я обычно пользуюсь им. Хотя для сравнения папок он наверно неудобен.


----------



## orderman (26 Май 2014)

В TotalCommander есть возможность сравнить каталоги/ с учетом подкаталогов/ тоже+ скрыв одинаковые файлы. Если картинки или фотки, то также есть программы, например Picasa


----------



## Phoenix (26 Май 2014)

http://static.auslogics.com/en/duplicate-file-finder/duplicate-file-finder-setup.exe
А такой вариант - ищет дубли файлов. Затем просто выбираете где оставить, где удалить. Довольно удобно.


----------



## Ramzes (27 Май 2014)

Последние годы пользуюсь Тоталом для таких целей, его набора опций для сравнения всегда хватало с лихвой







Еще Araxis Merge могу порекомендовать, он для сравнения файлов особенно хорош.


----------

